# Too little too late!



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

So in my search for some replacement parts for a YS828 I came across something interesting and thought I'd share here with SBF folks. I am not sure if its common knowledge but it was something new to me. So appreantly back in the 90s Husqvarna made an identical machine to the yamaha YS snowblowers. Model number is ST 723, ST 926 and ST 1030 (1996-12). A lot of the parts are the same as the ones used for the YS624 and YS828. If you look at the part diagrams you'd see what I am talking about. 

As the the title says, too little too late as most of the parts like the Yamaha parts are obsolete  










Part list

http://www.husqvarna.com/ddoc/HUSI/HUSI1996_USen/HUSI1996_USen_I9600033_.pdf

Husqvarna ST 723 - Husqvarna Snow Thrower (1996-12) Diagrams and Parts List | PartsTree.com


*sigh*


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

There is at least one thread about it, but I think very few people know about it (even looking at a Yamaha blower, some people go, a Yamaha snowblower...??).
Check this thread out (unfortunately the link that showed the main info does not work any more).

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/yamaha-snowblowers/9474-found-husqvarna-cousin.html


----------



## bcjm (May 29, 2015)

I noticed that when I was searching Yamaha snowblower parts on ebay, Husqvarna kept coming up in the search. I bought a set of Husqvarna sheer pins to use on 624T and they fit perfectly. Does anyone know what other major parts are exchangeable?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The entire tractor part, handles and controls are probably identical. The auger housing, augers and possibly impeller is different. They also have Tecumseh engines instead of the Yamaha engine.
This is just my opinion.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

hsblowersfan said:


> There is at least one thread about it, but I think very few people know about it (even looking at a Yamaha blower, some people go, a Yamaha snowblower...??).
> Check this thread out (unfortunately the link that showed the main info does not work any more).
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/yamaha-snowblowers/9474-found-husqvarna-cousin.html


I miss that Husqvarna 926, but can't keep 'em all!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I found that boats.net carried quite a few yammie parts, might check out what they offer.


----------

